# Timing Chain Sprockets



## 03Marauderman (Dec 29, 2018)

Does anybody know for certain when the transition was made from the Fiber Cam Sprocket, to the steel one? - Year & Cubic Inch....Thanks


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't think that transition was ever made....I think nylon was used until the end of production in 1981. Most were changed out to steel at about 60k miles.


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

This was discussed on the PY forum, not too long ago. They were used into the very early '70's. Most agreed that they were last used in Pontiac engines during the '71 model year. 

http://forums.maxperformanceinc.com/forums/showthread.php?t=824966


----------

